# My SO got a bunbun



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

He's so cuddly and is constantly angry if you aren't petting him. He'll headbutt you until you pick him up and place him under your chinXD


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

He sounds very sweet. I would really recommend getting him a bunny friend, they are like rats and much happier with a same species friend, the easiest would be a spayec girlfriend. It is well worth it they clearly adore each other


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

How old is he? He looks young and sounds ike a sweetie.

I wouldn't worry about finding him another bun until after he's been neutered. Otherwise any "bond' formed now can easily break with the onset of hormones. Two months post surgery you could consider getting him a friend, but a cuddler like yours may not necessarily need another rabbit friend. You'll have to wait and see how is personality changes after hormones.


----------

